# ((( J2 )))'s Piranhas vs. Baby Rat!



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=J2sRBPsVSRat

*







There it is...My 3 Snakeskin Red Belly Piranhas feeding on a baby rat. Enjoy!







*

Thanks to http://www.putfile.com.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very awesome video.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice vid- instantly trashed that tank..haha


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice vid man..whats that other fish i couldnt see it too well?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Yikes..how long did it take to clean that mess?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> nice vid man..whats that other fish i couldnt see it too well?
> [snapback]1127041[/snapback]​


That was a Tiger Oscar...he didn't last that long after this feeding...May he


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Yikes..how long did it take to clean that mess?
> [snapback]1127048[/snapback]​


Yeah it was damn messy...It didn't take too long to clean...I just used my fish net and tried to get every last piece of fur...But it still was a bitch...Which is why that was the last mouse/rat feeding I will ever do.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Regardless, such scenes have to be seen at least once imo. Also, would it be less of a mess if you used pinkys?


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Regardless, such scenes have to be seen at least once imo. Also, would it be less of a mess if you used pinkys?
> [snapback]1127082[/snapback]​


Definitely...You have to try this at least once to just witness how furious Piranhas can be...And For sure...Pinkies are not just less mess...Depending on the size of your p's...They are NO MESS...My p's usually just gulp them down in 1 or 2 bites...So its not as cool to watch...But definitely less mess.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha great vid and that oscar was trying to get in that feeding frenzy. Too bad he got owned.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's a great vid..









I think your tank's a bit small for all your fish though


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice Vid.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> That's a great vid..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know...that was my old 29 gallon...I have a 40 gallon long now with just the p's...Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good :nod:


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

nice video. it really is a shame that the oscar got owned though he seemed like he had a little bit of fury in him too.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

red&black said:


> nice video. it really is a shame that the oscar got owned though he seemed like he had a little bit of fury in him too.
> [snapback]1128096[/snapback]​


Yeah he did...he usually started the fury too...But one day when I woke up...He was tore up...and that was the end of his chapter.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

good video man!!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

That music fawking kicks!!!!!!!!! I've watched that vid 100 times hehehe.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet vid for sure! Makes me miss my reds!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> That music fawking kicks!!!!!!!!! I've watched that vid 100 times hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks for the compliments man...You know where that music is from don't you??? I'll wait till you respond...Then I'll give you your answer.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ i know, i know....i'm sure everyone else does too







good vid .


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

thats was the highlight of my night


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> > That music fawking kicks!!!!!!!!! I've watched that vid 100 times hehehe.
> ...


It sounds so damn familiar. I've heard it before but I can't nail down what it is.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Azeral said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Azeral said:
> ...


I'll give you a clue...its from a recent video game...A damn good one at that.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Excellent quality of video, one of the best I've seen yet.

No camera moving all around.
No glare.
No darkness or hidden spots.
No more rats that want to hang around that tank.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

if pinkies are too small i would try some rat pups


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

if pinkies are too small i would try some rat pups


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Excellent quality of video, one of the best I've seen yet.
> 
> No camera moving all around.
> No glare.
> ...


Thanks soo much for the compliments man.









Me and my friend used a tripod and kept it as a straight shot...so no moving of the camera.

There was no glare...because I turned off all the lights and just left the tank light...and shot the video in "night shot" mode on the camera.

And yeah...that rat got tore up...no hanging around my tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice video dude


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Bumpty bump bump...


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

great video man!!! tight ass song too, i love the GTA series.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I guess im the only one who found it disgusting :/


----------



## Rivulatus (Aug 1, 2005)

its not even that gruesome, there wasnt any blood or anything.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Feeding fish is about the most extreme ill go. Its just my opinion this is entertainment for the owner and has no importance for the fish. I guess the fact i used to keep rats as pets doesnt help in this scenario either.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I guess im the only one who found it disgusting :/
> [snapback]1149055[/snapback]​


Nope....

To each his own though.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that was wicked


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> that was wicked
> [snapback]1149676[/snapback]​


Thanks.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

i know im late but i saw this vid a million times but just have to say how the fuc* are ur piranhas so fucki* mean how often do you clean the tank and parameters SWEEEET


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Not a huge fan, but at least your Ps were swift about it. Also just wanted to say great job mainly because I wouldn't have the patience to clean the tank afterwards, haha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ender said:


> Not a huge fan, but at least your Ps were swift about it. Also just wanted to say great job mainly because I wouldn't have the patience to clean the tank afterwards, haha.


i think the most simplist way for all that furr and sh*t is to turn off the filter when u put the mouse in...and keep a large Brine shrimp net handy....(the one with really really really really small holes...like nothing escapes it....then after the feeding....just whip the net around till it catches everything and ...voila....(sp) haha..


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

yep thats true but (( J2 )) still aynt get an answer u gonna answer or what cuz i really want to know how ur p's are so mean what are ur params and what not


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> yep thats true but (( J2 )) still aynt get an answer u gonna answer or what cuz i really want to know how ur p's are so mean what are ur params and what not


You should send him a quick PM. I'm sure he wont mind answering your question, it's better than digging up old threads


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

i did but aynt answer yet and hes on?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome vid


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for not answering...I must have missed your earlier PM altogether...And I just saw that this thread came alive again.

First of all...Thank you soo much for the compliments...It's really appreciated. Secondly...Those Piranhas aren't even mine anymore...I sold them.









But to answer your question about me making them more aggressive...I couldn't really tell you.

The thing you have to understand...is that I didn't just drop the rat in and they attacked it instantly...What you didn't see is the rat swimming around and around for like 10 mins...then me taking it out so it didn't drown for 5 minutes...then dropping it back in and after about 10 more minutes...they finally attacking it.

It took forever...You just have to be paitent...Also...Starving your Piranhas for a week or so will really help in their aggressiveness too...As the hungrier they are...the more aggressive they are.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks hommie great info good music gta hahaha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

and raising the temp makes them more aggressive too...


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

will do i might get a 125 gallon


----------



## ital1anstallion4 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Feeding fish is about the most extreme ill go. Its just my opinion this is entertainment for the owner and has no importance for the fish. I guess the fact i used to keep rats as pets doesnt help in this scenario either.


NO IT DEFINATELY DOESNT... haha, and why you would want a rat.. i am unable to comprehend.... lol

great video j2 im a fan of urs


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I wanta see your bad boys gulp down a bucket of pinkies.

Cool vid, Old Skool.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

You might want to shave the rat next time around.


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Great vid my friend, where can I get some P's like that







just kiddin' ... the threesome are doin' well, a little less active but I enjoy them just the same.

Thanks again









Larry in Milwaukee


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

it was a quick death, your p's did a good job.
nextime use some metal music, sets the mood right.
like drowningpool, bodies.

let the bodies hit the FLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Rock On!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Thank you all for the compliments.









I am really honored to have soo many fans...This was my 1st video and it definitely is my best...It basically put me on the map.








I've been trying to top it ever since...But I don't know if it can be accomplished...I got my 3 caribe right now...And I have some things a brewing for a new vid...I'm just trying to figure out when I can get the camcorder.

And I already have the song picked out...I can't say what though...because I don't want anyone else using it for their video and then calling me a biter.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

go j2 u are the best piranha guy i know if we could meet up we would make an ill ass video i luv p's and i am a physco(LOL) as well


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice vid J2


----------



## 6MTcoupe (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW!!! That was the f#[email protected]%^ coolest ass video. You've made me want mine to grow even fast and meaner, I can't wait until mine are that big and hopfully that mean.

Brilliant!


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Well my friend, your 3 caribe, you pick the tune and I'll supply my boss ... what do you say









Larry in Milwaukee


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Feeding fish is about the most extreme ill go. Its just my opinion this is entertainment for the owner and has no importance for the fish. I guess the fact i used to keep rats as pets doesnt help in this scenario either.


There Piranha and will eat whats offered ... better a mouse/rat being offered from time to time, over my Boss ... as they are getting harder and harder to come across.







Bosses that is







well maybe not







here comes another







Nevermind, it's just my Wife


----------

